# we have chicks



## Todd (Mar 30, 2013)

3 RIR, 3 americanas, 2 surprise chicks.


----------



## Todd (Mar 30, 2013)

Ok they are all huddled in the back corner kind of sleeping isthis normal? One of the surprise chicks is walking around peeping up a storm. Its 91 deg in there and they have all eaten and I think all have drank atleast once.


----------



## Energyvet (Jul 25, 2012)

They will sleep a lot at first as they are newborns. Just like kids. . Congrats!


----------



## mstricer (Oct 18, 2012)

Todd said:


> Ok they are all huddled in the back corner kind of sleeping isthis normal? One of the surprise chicks is walking around peeping up a storm. Its 91 deg in there and they have all eaten and I think all have drank atleast once.


Sounds like they are cold. Raise the heat and see if they do better. Usually huddling and crying is a sound of uncomfortable


----------



## Todd (Mar 30, 2013)

Yup I have been at a steady 96* and shrunk their pen a bit and they seem fine now. Phew. We were panicing a little...lol


----------



## rob (Jun 20, 2012)

they look great mate.


----------



## Todd (Mar 30, 2013)

They made it through the first night. Phew!! One of the surprise chicks were jumping up on top of the water container this morning.


----------



## KeyMan (Jun 26, 2012)

There wonderful aren't they. All of us newbies worry way to much I am sure. But, over caring can't be all bad! 
Usually if they huddle togeather, to cold, if they all get away from light to hot.


----------

